# Cover of Clean Run



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Anybody get Clean Run Mag?? GSD on front cover this month.
Great Photo...


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

I haven't received my copy yet, but I saw the image on Clean Run's website. Love the photo! There was also a white GSD on the cover a while back.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=3885&ParentCat=768

Looks like a great issue! This is a wonderful magazine and if your friends/family are always looking for gift ideas...



> A few of the features: Mary Ellen Barry explains the Jaakko Turn (or Backy-Uppy Blind), Janita Leinonen and Jaakko Suoknuuti of Finland discuss the important skills for a dog and handler to develop in the OneMind Dogs methodology, Nancy Gyes explains how to get our dogs to respond to acceleration and deceleration cues, Kate Bigger shares a training plan for switching from a running to a stopped contact in the second of a two-part article, Amanda Shyne presents a program for training your dog to come to heel, Kathy Keats discusses why you need to understand what your dog really knows and where his skills are weak, Bobbie Bhambree begins a series which documents a training plan designed to reignite her dog's enthusiasm for agility, Sally Silverman asks trainers to share their ideas about jumping problems, Allison Bryant examines the issue of whether you should teach your dog directionals, Lynne Stephens begins a series on why it's useful to take the time to learn a little bit about the science of animal behavior, Lauren Langman talks about the importance of fostering confidence in puppies in the second of a two-part article, Daisy Peel shares exercises to help keep your dog's jumping skills sharp, Sally Silverman interviews Barb Davis, Judy Reillyy breaks down a USDAA Snooker course she designed, and more! 68 pages.


----------

